

Introducing EaselFL: HTML5 Animations Renderable in IE8 and Older Browsers. - filiwickers
http://www.periscopic.com/#/news/2012/10/introducing-easelfl-html5-animations-renderable-in-ie8-and-older-browsers-and-its-open-source/

======
filiwickers
View the GitHub repo: <http://github.com/periscopic/EaselFL>

